# Pilot - 'Floaters'



## Astrodog (10 May 2006)

Just out of curiosity, does the existence of 'floaters' in one's eyes count against them in the eye exam for pilot?

for those who aren't familiar with floaters:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floaters


----------



## Armymedic (10 May 2006)

Most probably, especially if they are persistant.


----------



## Mab163 (17 Dec 2013)

I know this post is quite old but I'm taking a chance.

If you have a 20/20 vision but one eye has a small floater, does it matter for the aircrew selection (pilot)?


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Dec 2013)

Do the medical, you'll know...


----------



## Mab163 (17 Dec 2013)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Do the medical, you'll know...



I've done the ophthalmologist exam required, no problem so far. Just asking for the aircrew medical at Toronto.


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Dec 2013)

Same comments.  

If it helps, I have a floater.  I am a pilot.


----------



## Mab163 (17 Dec 2013)

This is the kind of answer I was looking for  That reassure me.

Thank you SupersonicMax!


----------

